# Just bought my first road bike



## Vlad828 (9 mo ago)

Hello there! I'm new to road biking and would like a little help. I just got my first road bike and I'm curious to know a bit more about it. It's an FCR2 with different wheels and drop-down handlebars. I am really curious if anyone can tell me the name of the wheels. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Those wheels, those wheels? Those wheels? Those wheels are ZIPP wheels.


----------



## Vlad828 (9 mo ago)

Haha, I can see those are ZIPP wheels i was just curious if anyone knows the model.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

duriel said:


> Those wheels, those wheels? Those wheels? Those wheels are ZIPP wheels.


He said the name of the wheels. Not the brand.
FYI.. Zipp makes lots of types of wheels.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't name my wheels, sorry!


----------



## Vlad828 (9 mo ago)

I'm sorry, duriel, english is not my first language so please let me correct myself. Can anyone tell me what model of ZIPP wheels are those. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Are those aluminum? If your asking questions about the wheels, probably should post some closeups.


----------



## Vlad828 (9 mo ago)

I'll do some closeups tomorrow morning. They seem to be aluminium. The black part seems to be made out of some kind of composite, but it doesn't really sound like carbon fiber.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

duriel said:


> Those wheels, those wheels? Those wheels? Those wheels are ZIPP wheels.


You are incorrect. Those are ddIZ wheels.


----------



## Vlad828 (9 mo ago)

I have no idea what this means. Can you please explain a little further? Are they fake ZIPPs or how did they end up with those ZIPP stickers? What are ddIZ wheels?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Vlad828 said:


> I have no idea what this means.


 Turn your screen upside down. ddIZ will read Zipp. As it shows on the bottom of the wheel.
A clever joke!

Hey, if you want assistance, provide more/better pics of your bike. From the drive side.
It's a very old bike. We need to know the year and model. Impossible to tell from that one far away picture from the wrong side.


----------

